# Totally wierd



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

16 inches on the ground from overnight til noon and currently snowing over an inch an hour. But only within two miles of Lake Michigan. My accounts over 2 miles inland have not only no snow, but SUNNY skies. 

We do get lake effect snow here a few times a year, but in my life I have never seen anything anywhere near this extreme! A band of snow coming off the lake is focused like a lazer beam on the city, but not getting inland at all!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I woke up at 340 this morning with a nightmare that it was snowing, then i heard a plow scraping the driveway next door, and said uh oh. 1/2'' on the ground, went to the shop to get a truck to salt our east properties, not a flake at the shop, salted a couple properties with 1/2'' then went further south and east, next property 4'', plowed a path to the entrance, went to the next property (opens earlier) 4 miles away, 10'' on the ground...plowed salted, went back to the 4'' no more snow.....sun was out melted as i plowed it.....went back to the 10'' theres a fresh 3''........still snowing there now. sitting in my office at the shop still havent seen a flake out here.....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

This is great, isn't it? A perfect business model, all accounts in a very tight area. Nothing out in Menomonee Falls or Germantown. I don't know if I prefer your problem Longae, with scattered heavy snow or mine with no snow.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Our biggest account is in the heart of all the snow. The rest don't have a flake on the ground. All the trucks are there.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that I have the time, the rest of the story. 

Woke up at 6:00am to one of my accounts calling asking when we were going to get there, I said 20 minutes, and didnt even know why. I looked out bedroom window and saw snow, oh ****e! Went downstairs and saw it wasn't just snow, we had 10" on my deck. Ran to the shop (crawled is more like it, 15mph on the freeway) throw the plow on, get to the customer in about an hour of when they called and plow my arse off. Go out to my next account, no snow, next one, no snow, next one, no snow, drive back to first one, 4" more in less than 2 hours, I plow them again. Go home, my wife is like "what the hell are you doing here, don't you know theres a blizzard going on?" Explained the situation and she thought I was full of it. Made her turn the news on to show her.

And for the best part, the ONE account that I am plowing today is an ANNUAL account. Yep, 16" of snow and I made $0.00 today! This is fantastic. Ok gotta go, gotta plow them for the 4th time today, all the cars should be out of the lot by now!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The nice thing was, it was only one part of one route that got pounded, so we could really keep up with it real nice and get plenty of pushes in, since all of our other trucks and equipment would have just been sitting at at the shop.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Ipushsnow;764178 said:


> 16 inches on the ground from overnight til noon and currently snowing over an inch an hour. But only within two miles of Lake Michigan. My accounts over 2 miles inland have not only no snow, but SUNNY skies.


That happens over here on our side of Lake Huron all the time. Plow one plaza 3 times in 9 hrs and go home to 1/2 inch.tymusic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ahh, lake effect is grand, isn't it?


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup - that was wild! Got a phone call at 4:15 am,called all the guys, (they all thought I was drinking) had to plow all of my accounts. Gotta love the surprise snows that keep us on our toes.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwaukee/40583082.html


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm about 30 mins North of Mil & heard this yesterday afternoon on the radio & thought they were crazy! I had to watch the news & see it to believe it. We had a fair amount of sun yesterday. Normally, it seems like we get alot more snow up here than they report as official at the airport. I'm glad to see you guys don't miss out for once! payup


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

jomama45;764948 said:


> I'm about 30 mins North of Mil & heard this yesterday afternoon on the radio & thought they were crazy! I had to watch the news & see it to believe it. We had a fair amount of sun yesterday. Normally, it seems like we get alot more snow up here than they report as official at the airport. I'm glad to see you guys don't miss out for once! payup


We don't miss out, I do not know what is up with that dude at the airport that measures snow. He must have left, right, up, and down syndrome. I live less than a mile from the airport and most of my accounts are right around the airport. I stick a tape measure in the snow every now and again when I hear them on the radio say "4 inches currently on the ground at Mitchell Field", they are always low. I plow north, south, and west of the airport and I tell you its just funny to me. One time last year I consistently measured 10" at several places and the next day hear that "Officially we got 6.5 inches at the airport."

Whoever takes this measurement needs to go back to his meteorologist school and get his money back for snow measuring class, cuz he didn't learn ****e in that class!


----------

